# 12 foot extension ladder for sale.



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a good used 12 foot extension ladder and I also have a 12 foot A frame style ladder for sale, both are fiberglass ladders,commercial grade. make me an offer or tarde me something I can usefor the boat.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

how much for the 12' step?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

make me an offer, I paid $160 about 6 months ago.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I dunno, hundred bucks?


----------

